# Cannot Mount Lens... what am I doing wrong?!



## arsondesign (Sep 6, 2011)

I recently purchased a Canon AE-1 Program (eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices) and an FD 50mm f/1.4 chrome nose (old style) lens (eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices). I have been trying to mount the lens on the camera and ended up scratching some of the black paint INSIDE where the lens mounts. Everything I have read lends to the notion that this lens fits this camera. Am I wrong? How do I mount the lens!?


----------



## dxqcanada (Sep 6, 2011)

That is the older chrome breech mount.

You do not rotate the lens.
You place the lens on the body mount ... then rotate the chrome breech lock until it is tight.

[FONT=Arial, helvetica, verdana, geneva]*Operation with an FD lens which has a chrome Breech-loock mount ring or with an 	FL lens:*

	[/FONT] 	





 [FONT=Arial, helvetica, verdana, geneva]*Mounting* 1. Remove the lens' 			rear dust cap and the camera's body cap.2. Make sure the mount ring is locked so 			that it cannot be turned.3. Align the red dot of the Breech-lock ring with the red 			dot on the camera body above the camera mount. 4. In this position, fit the rear 			of the lens into the camera body and turn the Breech-lock ring clockwise until it 			is tight.[/FONT]​


----------

